# Square bales left out?



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

is there any harm in leaving square bales in the field over night?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope not, because I have done it many times, LOL.

In all seriousness, it shouldn't hurt the bales. Just be mindful of the dew and let it dry off before you pick up.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Here they fill up with ants


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Also, letting the dew settle on the bales and then drying in the sun causes slight color loss. Of course if they are not kept in a dark shed they are going to lose color anyway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hay&litter said:


> Here they fill up with ants


Here too! It's like they can smell bales and they come from miles around.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

If ground is wet you may need to roll bales over for bottom to dry, last weekend we left about 800 out over night and had to roll each one.


----------

